# fragen zum pulheimer see



## jungangler96 (26. Juli 2011)

hallo angler,
ich habe ein paar fragen zum pulheimer see und zum schlauch.
bin jetzt im ask-stommeln-pulheim#h.(seit einer woche)
habe es schon mehrfach auf hecht und zander versucht aber angel immer an ihnen vorbei.
habt ihr ein paar tipps zu guten stellen,ködern?
wollte nachdem spinnfischen keine früchte getragen hat mit köfi angeln gute idee oder lassen?
freue mich über alle antworten.


----------



## Borg (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: fragen zum pulheimer see*

Hallo und willkommen im Verein! :m

Da ich Stipper bin, kann ich Dir leider keine dedizierten Auskünfte zum Raubfischangeln am Pulheimer See geben, aber von Kumpels habe ich erfahren, dass die besten Raubfische beim trollen im Freiwasser gefangen werden. Alternativ mit dem Boot mal zum Förderband fahren. Da haben die Karpfenangler Ihre Futterplätze angelegt und somit sind da auch Raubfische anzutreffen. Die grössten Hechte und Barsche wurden vom Hören/Sagen her am Förderband gefangen.

Köfi? Die letzte Aktion, der ich beigewohnt habe, war leider mit Köfi erfolglos. Ausser ein, zwei Leute kenne ich aber auch keinen, der da mit Köfi angelt. Bei Gelegenheit muss ich mal nen Kollegen fragen, der z. Zt. mit Drop Shot sein Glück auf Zander versucht. Wobei ich persönlich mir net sicher bin, ob von den Biestern überhaupt eins drinne ist. Ich habe in 2 Jahren Vereinszugehörigkeit jedenfalls noch keinen Zander im Fangbuch gesehen....

Köder? Alles! Das kann man nie so genau sagen, das ist mal so und mal so. Da auch schon Hechte mit der Pole auf Mais gefangen wurden, kann man da schlecht was zu sagen. Aber es laufen ja immer genug mit der Spinnrute um den See rum. Frag da einfach mal Jemanden. Die sind eigentlich alle recht hilfsbereit..

Was jedoch für alle Arten am Pulheimer See gilt: Dieses Gewässer ist verdammt schwierig zu beangeln! Die guten Plätze wird Dir auch keiner verraten .....

Ich empfehle, vielleicht auch mal am Pulheimer Schlauch Dein Glück zu versuchen...Da ist der Streckenabschnitt überschaubar und der Fischbestand ist recht gut, da da ausser mir keiner angelt #6:q...

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## jungangler96 (6. August 2011)

*AW: fragen zum pulheimer see*

danke für die ausführliche antwort#h
ist hier sonst noch jemand im verein?
hab heute nen 31er barsch gefangen muss sagen war echt lecker​


----------



## Raptor_3001 (10. März 2012)

*AW: fragen zum pulheimer see*

Hallo Zusammen,

der Beitrag ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber aus aktuellem Anlass möchte ich den Beitrag nochmal aufleben lassen.

Ich bin ebenfalls seit 2012 Mitglied im ASK-Stommeln-Pulheim. Ein Angelkollege hat mich auf den See / Verein aufmerksam gemacht. Er meinte in diesem Verein sei viel erlaubt (Bootsangeln, Nachtangeln, max. 3 Ruten etc.) und es würde massig Fisch in dem Gewässer geben.

Grundsätzlich bin ich mit dem Verein zufrieden, zumal er mit dem Auto nur ca. 10 min entfernt ist. Mit dem Thema "massig Fisch drin" beginnen meine Probleme. Ich habe bis jetzt 5 Angeltouren an den See unternommen, sowohl vom Boot als auch vom Ufer aus. Ich habe es mit fast allen Methoden des Spinnfischens (DS-Rig, T-Rig, C-Rig, Spinner Gummifisch) und mit Naturködern (Bienenmade, Tauwurm, totem Köderfisch) vom Boot und vom Ufer aus probiert und hatte bisher nicht einen Biss. |gr:

Da aktuell Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander ist (ja es gibt welche im See, im Februar ist laut Fangbuch ein 70ger gefangen worden), wollte ich auf Barsch gehen.

Sollten hier Vereinsmitglieder unterwegs sein, könnte mir als Anfänger bitte jemand ein paar Tipps zum "Thema Barsche" geben? Der Tipp mit dem Förderband war ja schon mal nicht schlecht, jedoch muss laut Gewässerordnung Abstand zum Förderband eingehalten werden.

Angeln macht Spaß - Ja, aber nur dann wenn man hier und da auch mal einen Biss hat. Daher hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe. 

Danke vorab.

Gruß Raptor_3001


----------



## Borg (14. März 2012)

*AW: fragen zum pulheimer see*

Ich schreibe es Dir ja nur ungern, aber Deine Erfahrung machen leider auch die alteingesessenen Vereinsmitglieder. Steig um aufs Karpfenfischen und leg mal ne Montage an den Förderbändern aus....dann fängste auch gut Fisch! Allerdings nur Karpfen und Brassen....  Viele "Alte" haben mir bestätigt, dass der Raubfischbestand unterirdisch ist...von Barschen mal abgesehen . Tja, so ist das, wenn die Führungsriege ausschließlich aus Carp-Huntern besteht.  Gruß, Borg


----------



## Raptor_3001 (16. März 2012)

*AW: fragen zum pulheimer see*

Hi Borg,

danke für die Info. Ich hatte mir den Verein extra wegen dem Raubfischbestand ausgesucht. Ein Angelkollege, auch ein Vereinsmitglied, hatte mir berichtet dass der Raubfischbestand in dem See gut sein soll. :c

Wie sieht es denn mit den beiden Seen hinter dem Bagger aus. Können/dürfen wir dort auch angeln, wenn ja wo genau? Wie ist denn ggf. der Raubfischbestand dort?

Wäre schön wenn du mir dazu eine Info geben könntest.

Danke im Voraus und ggf. sieht man sich ja mal am See. Wenn Du einen mit der Spinnrute als Schneider am See siehst, könnte ich das sein. :m

Gruß Raptor_3001


----------



## Raptor_3001 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: fragen zum pulheimer see*

Hallo Zusammen,

wollte mich nach längerer Zeit mal melden und das Thema nochmal aufgreifen.

Jahr zwei im ASK, an der geschilderten Problematik hat sich jedoch nichts geändert. #d

Laut den Infos die ich vorliegen habe, sind wohl in diesem Jahr Forellen und Saiblinge sowie Zander besetzt worden, aber an der Tatsache das der See extremst schwer zu befischen ist, hat sich nichts geändert.

Acht Stunden bei schönem Wetter mit dem Boot den See abgesucht und quasi mein gesamtes Kunstköder Sortiment ausprobiert.

Ergebnis: 1 Forelle auf ABU-Toby-Bilnker, ein Meter vor dem Boot abgegangen und zwei weitere Bisse auf den gleichen Blinker. Das war's dann aber auch... :c

Ein Ansitz bei bedecktem, regnerischen Wetter mit totem Köderfisch (Sardine) auf Hecht sowie mit Tauwurm und Forellenteig (Garlic) verlief ebenfalls erfolglos. Anderen Kollegen im Verein ergeht es genauso, sodass es nicht nur an meinem Unvermögen oder meiner Ausrüstung liegen kann.

Laut den Infos von anderen Vereinsmitgliedern scheint wohl viel Fisch (auch Raubfische) im See zu sein, gefangen wird jedoch kaum etwas. Könnte es sein, dass es in dem verda... See zu viel natürliche Nahrung gibt und die Fische deshalb nicht beißen? Wenn ja, ist dies doch in vergleichbaren Gewässern auch nicht anders, oder? #c

Ich überlege mir, künftig ausschließlich zum Rhein zu gehen und aus dem Verein auszutreten, denn was nutzt ein See voll mit Fisch, wenn man nichts fängt. Dann wohl in Zukunft lieber an den Rhein gehen, auch wenn fast nur Grundeln beißen. :g

Welches Gewässer, das einfacher zu befischen ist, könnt ihr mir im Raum Köln empfehlen? Tips, den Pulheimer See betreffend, wären mir auch sehr lieb. Versuche am Förderband, wie bereits beschrieben, waren leider auch nicht von Erfolg gekrönt.

Gruß Raptor_3001


----------



## TomausKerpen (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: fragen zum pulheimer see*

Ich will den Tröt hier nach Jahren mal wieder aufklappen.

Ein Freund von mir und ich haben uns jetzt im Verein angemeldet, waren aber natürlich noch nicht zum angeln dort. Herr Schüler hat uns den See gezeigt und jetzt freuen wir uns auf "Angelwetter".

Ist vielleicht noch jemand hier, der den See kennt oder im Verein ist?

Grüße - Tom


----------



## TomausKerpen (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: fragen zum pulheimer see*

So, nachdem wir nun ein Jahr im Verein sind und desöfteren auch zum Fischen am See waren, können wir beide das hier in den Vorjahren immer wieder Beschriebene leider nur bestätigen. Die einzigen Fische, die ich mal zu Gesicht bekommen habe, waren ein paar winzige Barsche, die meinem Wobbler beim Einholen bis  zum Ufer folgten. Wir gehen ja nicht angeln, um uns vom Fischfang ernähren zu müssen, aber wenn sich gar nichts tut, dann macht es so überhaupt keinen Spaß.


----------

